# Mag Turbo trainer



## ChrisRoberts (20 Aug 2008)

Hello, I have had a BETO airflow Turbo trainer for over 3 years now and it's never caused any problems, I've had many a "happy" hour turning the pedals over whilst on this model. Recently however, my neighbour mentioned to me that it was very noisy (I use it in the house) and was disturbing her. So, I thought I'd buy a slightly better/quieter Turbo and went for the CycleOps Mag trainer. It arrived last week and I have tried to use it a few times but it has been something of a disaster. Firstly, whilst much quieter, the ride is very uneven and not at all good. Secondly, it absolutely shreds my back tyre, the rubber was peeling off in great balls. I adjusted it many times but still the tryes are shredded and ruined. The BETO trainer has never ever done this. 

Does anyone have any tips on A) how to stop the tyre rubber shredding off in great chunks...and/or  How to reduce the noise level/pollution whilst using the Airflow trainer?

Thanks in advance for help

Chris


----------



## vernon (21 Aug 2008)

ChrisRoberts said:


> Does anyone have any tips on A) how to stop the tyre rubber shredding off in great chunks...and/or  How to reduce the noise level/pollution whilst using the Airflow trainer?
> 
> Thanks in advance for help
> 
> Chris



Are there turbo specific tyres?

You could try to isolate the trainer from the floorboards/joists by resting it on foam - something like the stuff used in gym mats.


----------



## gbb (21 Aug 2008)

ChrisRoberts said:


> Hello, I have had a BETO airflow Turbo trainer for over 3 years now and it's never caused any problems, I've had many a "happy" hour turning the pedals over whilst on this model. Recently however, my neighbour mentioned to me that it was very noisy (I use it in the house) and was disturbing her. So, I thought I'd buy a slightly better/quieter Turbo and went for the CycleOps Mag trainer. It arrived last week and I have tried to use it a few times but it has been something of a disaster. Firstly, whilst much quieter, the ride is very uneven and not at all good. Secondly, it absolutely shreds my back tyre, the rubber was peeling off in great balls. I adjusted it many times but still the tryes are shredded and ruined. The BETO trainer has never ever done this.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on A) how to stop the tyre rubber shredding off in great chunks...and/or  How to reduce the noise level/pollution whilst using the Airflow trainer?
> 
> ...



It sounds a contradiction when i think about it....the ride is uneven...and it's shredding your tyres ?
Uneven ride would suggest the tyre is slipping...mine does that if you set the mag too 'loose' against the tyre.
Shredding the tyre sounds as though the mag is set too tight to the tyre ?

FWIW, i have the Cycleops Magneto...a model above i believe, and the pressure you can set the mag against the wheel is infinately variable. Finding just the right pressure against the tyre is the key. Not too little, not too much.
I hav'nt bothered with a trainer specific tyre, just bang the bike in as is, with Gatorskins. I havnt had any tyre wear at all.

It leads me to believe your tyre just isnt suitable for turbo work. Now tell me its a gatorskin


----------



## ChrisRoberts (21 Aug 2008)

Hi, thanks for the replies. I'll persevere with the Mag Trainer, perhaps a tweak or two will sort it out. In my local bike shop today - Wilde Side of Tunbridge Wells - they recommended a "Turbo Tyre" which seemed pretty good. I shall be investing in one tomorrow. However, these tyres are not suitable for outdoor use and it seems a pain to change the tyre every time. So I plan on buying a spare wheel for indoor (Turbo) training and a normal one for outdoor use. Any tips on where to find a reasonably priced (under £50) quick release rear wheel with 7 speed cassette? 

Thanks again people, most helpful so far.

Chris

P.S. Hello by the way, I'm new here.


----------



## ChrisRoberts (21 Aug 2008)

P.P.S. It's a 700c "23" wheel by the way. I can't seem to find wheels below "25"


----------

